

Entrepreneur builds solar bottle lights to help his impoverished community - latch
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JOl4vwhwkW8&feature=youtu.be

======
ColinWright
In case you're interested, some discussion from one of the previous times this
story was submitted:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2842632>

I say "one of" because there are others, although they didn't get any
discussion:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2994086>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2816556>

I'm pretty sure there were more, but as promised, I've turned off all my
automated duplicate detection, and I'm not going to spend the time searching.

